# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht kun je vrij simpel en snel oplossen!

## Ed1974

Veel mensen zoals ik hebben te maken met ondergewicht. Da's vervelend, maar niet onoplosbaar. Mijn probleem was altijd dat ik te weinig en te onregelmatig at. Dit omdat ik eigenlijk vrij weinig honger heb, maar daarnaast mezelf ook geen tijd gun om rustig te gaan eten? Herkenbaar?

Ik wilde dus snel aankomen, geen dure en langdradige dieten volgen en/of geen extra tijd kwijt zijn met eten maken. Wat mij heeft geholpen is het volgende:

Ondergewicht is in de basis een gebrek aan de benodigde calorieen voor je lichaam en de inspanningen die je ermee verricht. Je moet dus weten wat je lichaam ongeveer aan calorieen nodig heeft. Dat kun je bijv. hier uitrekenen: http://www.netonline.be/lifestyle/da..._calorieen.asp

Als je eenmaal hebt uitgerekend wat je lichaam aan calorieen nodig heeft, kun je dit gaan verhogen op de manier zoals ik dat deed om uiteindelijk een overschot aan calorieen op te bouwen in het lichaam en daardoor snel aan te komen: omdat ik altijd weinig honger heb, had ik het idee om mijn calorieen te vermeerderen met iets dat ik snel kon drinken ipv eten > rauwe havermout gemixt met melk of chocomelk. Wat ik deed was ca 100 gram havermout van de Euroshopper (erg goedkoop) te mixen met ca 400 chocomelk (goed mixen!). Dit levert namelijk naast je reguliere eetpatroon een extra calorie-hoeveelheid op van ca 750. Als je dit nu zowel 's morgens (ik ontbijtte nooit) en 's avonds voor het slapen doet, neem je elke dag dus steevast 1500 calorieen extra in!

Natuurlijk, eigenlijk moet het hele eetpatroon worden aangepast, maar geloof me. Als je je normale eetpatroon aanhoudt en je blijft consequent 1 of 2 van deze porties per dag nemen, zul je binnen enkele weken duideljk resultaat zien en voelen. In mijn geval: binnen 1,5 maand kwam ik ca 10 kilo aan, van 53 naar 63 kilo. 

Al die pilletjes, fenegriek, middeltjes en andere kwakzalverdingetje gaan niet werken. Je moet die calorieen door de mond laten gaan. Je kunt ook boterhammen gaan eten, maar als je zelf al niet veel eet, dan zullen de boterhammen een onmogelijke taak zijn. Dat begrijp je pas als in hetzelfde schuitje zit. En als je dacht dat je veel at en ondanks dat nooit aankomt... ga het eens narekenen en je zult erachter komen dat je helemaal niet zoveel eet aan calorieen. 

Ik raad ook aan wat lichte fitness te gaan doen zoals ik zelf wel heb gedaan, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat dat voor veel mensen een stap te ver is. Wilskracht, dat is waar het hier om gaat. Geef niet te snel op na en paar dagen omdat je geen verandering merkt. Die komt wel, geloof me.

----------


## lunae

ik ben nu een uitdaging aangegaan om bij te komen, een vriend (fitness instructeur) heeft me een gezond! voorstel gedaan en deze probeer ik nu. Namelijk milkshakes van het merk performace, het heet turbo mass gainer.
En dit blijkt ook te helpen, een halve kilo de eerste week! Zit nu in week 2 ben es benieuwd! en ben vooral venieuwd of ik de kilo`s hou.
Is een doos poeder van 3kg, meng elke dag 75gr met een halve liter volle melk, drink het koud of warm, is best lekker en tot zover gaat het goed, dus ben benieuwd..

----------

